# 1943 Schwinn Excelsior



## gb1 (Jun 23, 2012)

any one know what this might be worth?


----------



## jn316 (Jun 23, 2012)

*$1,000,000 or there about*

Please include Pics and Serial Number so we can make an accurate guess. Welcome to the cabe.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## gb1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I will have pics tomorrow....where would i find the SN#


----------

